# The SJ Forum Icon



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Not to offend anyone, but to me it looks like a drum of toxic waste clutched in a giant, upturned, iron fist.

Do you guys know what it's supposed to be? I can't for the life of me make out what the hell it is, and if it is a giant, iron fist clutching onto a drum of toxic waste, isn't that a little insulting? Perhaps a mod knows what the designers had in mind...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

It looks like a hand holding a pile of coins to me, or maybe it's a tower with a cloud surrounding it?


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> It looks like a hand holding a pile of coins to me, or maybe it's a tower with a cloud surrounding it?


Tower with clouds makes the most sense, being the overseer forum.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> It looks like a hand holding a pile of coins to me, or maybe it's a tower with a cloud surrounding it?


Funny, I always see a something that's tower-like reaching for the sky with clouds beneath it. I had to look very closely to realize it was a hand filled with coins. 



> Tower with clouds makes the most sense, being the overseer forum.


Then it's a very good artist to create such a double message. I now appreciate the icon more.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

come on! it's obviously a hand filled with coins ..

I'd find it insulting tbh, it's like "here's the type that care about nothing other than money"


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

@hasenj Perhaps it's a sign of generosity. Maybe he's actually offering someone a handful of coins. That wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

I dunno, I always thought of them as some sort of...weights? The stuff you put on scales to weigh stuff? That makes me think of balanced scales...so it's like, the hand is holding up the weights, making sure they're balanced, in the same way that SJs balance & support people.

I don't know what I'm saying, really.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I have no idea what the SJ symbol is. I think I see a hand, but that's it.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought it looked like a hand with an orby thingie, looking out for everyone else through it. xD Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

It's definitely a hand, but I can't tell if it's holding a pile of coins or the base of a pillar. I never saw any clouds in the design. I could see it holding the pillar being more likely since SJ's are suppose to be the "pillars of society" but honestly it looks more like coins to me. If it is coins then yeah it might be a little offensive since it's implying that SJ's are all capitalist corporate drones.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

it's a big, giant pile of cash. :happy:


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I assumed it was a hand reaching out to give somebody money. Though I have no clue what that would mean.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I always thought it was a hand holding some kind of discs, but now I'll always see it as a toxic waste drum, lol.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it's hilarious how many different ideas there are about what it might be. I guess I never looked very closely at it. My brain just always thinks it's seeing a jugde's gavel in the hand. It made me think of law setting. Like they carry the duty of meting out justice to the world.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

^ or a banhammer


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I considered it a hand holding pillars.

But it's whatever you interpret.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, so many different interpretations. It's meant to be coins, as SJ's like saving/investing for the future. If the icon was a beaver, there would be less ambiguity.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

^ Absolutely _not_ beaver XD...not everyone is as pure and innocent as you are!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kayness said:


> ^ Absolutely _not_ beaver XD...not everyone is as pure and innocent as you are!


What does that have to do with beavers?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> What does that have to do with beavers?


 Do you really not know? Or are you just baiting me :/....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kayness said:


> Do you really not know? Or are you just baiting me :/....


I know that a beaver is an animal which often saves food for the future.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I know that a beaver is an animal which often saves food for the future.


 Yes...but it's also slang for vagina XD
Urban Dictionary: beaver

So, if the SJs are going to have a beaver as an icon then they should have fox for SPs, dolphin for NFs and owl for NTs....a standalone beaver just looks weird and out of place.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kayness said:


> Yes...but it's also slang for vagina XD
> Urban Dictionary: beaver


Yes, but that isn't what he meant, though, he meant the animal.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Yes...but it's also slang for vagina XD
> Urban Dictionary: beaver
> 
> So, if the SJs are going to have a beaver as an icon then they should have fox for SPs, dolphin for NFs and owl for NTs....a standalone beaver just looks weird and out of place.


Icons are supposed to be easily recognisable and understood. I didn't think it would be this hard to find an icon to represent us SJs, that most people would agree upon. The reason I mentioned beaver was that I believe Keirsey thought that beavers were one animal that could represent SJ guardians. Not only do they store food, but they build dams as well.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

aus2020 said:


> Icons are supposed to be easily recognisable and understood. I didn't think it would be this hard to find an icon to represent us SJs, that most people would agree upon. The reason I mentioned beaver was that I believe Keirsey thought that beavers were one animal that could represent SJ guardians. Not only do they store food, but they build dams as well.


Agreed, though I think the present one works just fine.

and yes I get the thing about having beavers represent SJs, hence why I mentioned the other animals for other temperaments because I *GET IT*

..I was just making a dirty joke...ffs. nm.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing is ever simple. lol.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, nothing is ever simple.

Another animal that could represent SJ's is the squirrel, as it stores it's nuts for winter.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

aus2020 said:


> Yes, nothing is ever simple.
> 
> Another animal that could represent SJ's is the squirrel, as it stores it's nuts for winter.


Did you design the SJ icon? Or am I misinterpreting something you said in your initial post?


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> Did you design the SJ icon? Or am I misinterpreting something you said in your initial post?


 
Not me, I don't know who designed the SJ icon.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

aus2020 said:


> Not me, I don't know who designed the SJ icon.


Oh ok sorry. I see. You just spoke with such conviction.


----------

